# Mary Kay microdermabrasion



## jennyb (Aug 4, 2005)

Has anyone tried this??? I just got the acne gel for spot treatment and a gift size of the satin hands set and I love them both. I've heard good things about their microdermabrasion stuff, but I wanted to know what you guys think? I wanted to try the origins modern friction but I read a review by paula begaon (paula's choice) on her website, and she said it was horrible b/c it has a lot of irritating ingredients in it. So now that's in my head, and I can't try it now




. One more question, there are 2 steps to mk's. i was wondering if i havvvveeee to get the second step??? it's a lot of money for both parts. Sorry about the length, I can't get to the point.


----------



## QurlySq (Aug 4, 2005)

Originally Posted by *jennyb* Has anyone tried this??? I just got the acne gel for spot treatment and a gift size of the satin hands set and I love them both. I've heard good things about their microdermabrasion stuff, but I wanted to know what you guys think? I wanted to try the origins modern friction but I read a review by paula begaon (paula's choice) on her website, and she said it was horrible b/c it has a lot of irritating ingredients in it. So now that's in my head, and I can't try it now



. One more question, there are 2 steps to mk's. i was wondering if i havvvveeee to get the second step??? it's a lot of money for both parts. Sorry about the length, I can't get to the point. i personally haven't tried it yet but i know people who have (my mk lady and my best friend) who swear by it... i'm willing to bet that it's as great as people say it is because i love a mask that i used to get from mk that completely cleared my skin overnight... the only other one that i like equaly as well as a stila cleanser that has beads (crushed marble i think she said) in it...


----------



## jennyb (Aug 4, 2005)

Thanks for the response!!! that mask sounds great too, what was it called??? and do you think they still have it???


----------



## eightthirty (Aug 4, 2005)

I personally have not tried any microdermabrasion products, but I work at Walgreens and have seen many people purchase the Neutrogena MD kit. I think it's around $20. Neutrogena should have a satisfaction guarantee (on the side of the box). If not I would say go to Walgreens b/c if you ask before you buy (to be sure) that should be one of the products that you can return if not satisfied.

I'd love to hear what you think about either of them. I don't know much about MD. I use to sell Mary Kay prior to the MD kit. It was probably about 6 years ago.

Check the reviews, though I didn't see one for Neutrogena.

Melissa


----------



## QurlySq (Aug 4, 2005)

Originally Posted by *jennyb* Thanks for the response!!! that mask sounds great too, what was it called??? and do you think they still have it??? it was either the revitalizing or moisture rich mask... if i remember correctly, it was the revitalizing... and yep, they still have it... http://www.marykay.com/SkinCare/BasicSkinCare.aspx


----------



## jennyb (Aug 4, 2005)

Thank you both for your suggestions and help. I will check these items out. And Melissa did you try any of the mk masks??? And if so which one did you like the best??


----------



## eightthirty (Aug 5, 2005)

Originally Posted by *jennyb* Thank you both for your suggestions and help. I will check these items out. And Melissa did you try any of the mk masks??? And if so which one did you like the best?? I've tried all the masks and I love Mary Kay's skin care, but since TimeWise came out, that's my fave. It's a 3 in 1 (cleanser) so it includes the mask. I haven't purchased it in quite some time b/c of my living situation. Disrespectful "roomies" *my brother* but now that you mention MK's facial products, I'm going to call my MK rep tomorrow. I can hear my skin screaming for it!! 
If you haven't tried it I highly recommend it. There are two types dependent on your skin type. I'll be writing my review within the next week or so. Once I start using it again, I can be reminded by more than just ever so pleasant memories.

Hope this helps!

Melissa


----------



## southerngal (Aug 5, 2005)

I saw a good bit of Mary Kay for sale yesterday on e-Bay and I was surprised at the low prices. I almost ordered this mattifier type product but decided against it since I've already got a car full of products to return that do not work. Check out e-Bay and see if you can get for less.

Originally Posted by *jennyb* Has anyone tried this??? I just got the acne gel for spot treatment and a gift size of the satin hands set and I love them both. I've heard good things about their microdermabrasion stuff, but I wanted to know what you guys think? I wanted to try the origins modern friction but I read a review by paula begaon (paula's choice) on her website, and she said it was horrible b/c it has a lot of irritating ingredients in it. So now that's in my head, and I can't try it now



. One more question, there are 2 steps to mk's. i was wondering if i havvvveeee to get the second step??? it's a lot of money for both parts. Sorry about the length, I can't get to the point.


----------



## jennyb (Aug 6, 2005)

oh, thanks, i'll check that out!


----------



## jennyb (Aug 6, 2005)

Have you tried the moisture rich mask as well??? i'm torn between the two.

Originally Posted by *QurlySq* it was either the revitalizing or moisture rich mask... if i remember correctly, it was the revitalizing... and yep, they still have it... http://www.marykay.com/SkinCare/BasicSkinCare.aspx


----------



## Rhonda (Aug 7, 2005)

Originally Posted by *jennyb* Has anyone tried this??? I just got the acne gel for spot treatment and a gift size of the satin hands set and I love them both. I've heard good things about their microdermabrasion stuff, but I wanted to know what you guys think? I wanted to try the origins modern friction but I read a review by paula begaon (paula's choice) on her website, and she said it was horrible b/c it has a lot of irritating ingredients in it. So now that's in my head, and I can't try it now



. One more question, there are 2 steps to mk's. i was wondering if i havvvveeee to get the second step??? it's a lot of money for both parts. Sorry about the length, I can't get to the point. Hi new here, I in fact have tried MK's set as well as L'Oreals set with a vibrating head deal. I loved MK's! One reason is because I have a pierced nose and by using my own fingers I was able to really get in the nose creases as well as take care around my jewelry. Secondly, and this answers one of your other questions, I loved the serum you put on afterwards. My face felt incredible. You really do want to use that afterwards. Ebay is the best place to get the set for such a fraction of the actual price. And so worth it.


----------



## jennyb (Aug 8, 2005)

Thanks rhonda. now i really want to check this stuff out, i have heard such good things about it, but it is just so darn expensive!!! one more question though, did the dermabrasion and the serum stuff make you break out??? i am so curious about this stuff and about origins modern friction.


----------



## saffrony (Sep 2, 2005)

I got a sample of this and I wasn't really that impressed,my skin didn't look any different than if i used a normal scrub but I have only used it once so I should try a couple more times to really know.

I dont see why you have to use the serum,you could use your own favourite products afterwards. I dont know why these companies cant just sell the scrub on its own.


----------



## luckystar131 (Sep 3, 2005)

Originally Posted by *jennyb* One more question, there are 2 steps to mk's. i was wondering if i havvvveeee to get the second step??? it's a lot of money for both parts. Sorry about the length, I can't get to the point. It depends on the individual consultant. Most consultants are taught never to break a set and sell products individually, where others will. If you order through an MK rep ask her if she will sell individually, if she doesn't and its not to much trouble find another and ask. You can find a consultant at their website under "Consultant Locator" just type in your zip code.


----------



## alyt6 (Oct 1, 2005)

Mary Kay made me break out all over my face. Istuck with it too and my acne did not go away, but there satin hands lotions are wonderful.


----------



## luckystar131 (Oct 1, 2005)

you can always try MK's and the company offers a 100% money back guarantee on all products, so if you don't like it you can always get your money back or other products from the company. The only thing is that if you buy from one consultant you would have to return it to the same consultant to get you money/products back. HTH!


----------



## robinoja (Oct 7, 2005)

I sell Mary Kay, and I would never refuse selling a product to my customer unless I knew it would hurt their skin or something. I personally am crazy about microdermabrasion, and the 2nd step is what sets them apart from all of the other microdermabrasions out there. It has a patented restorative quality that is key to completing the process. Also, the luminescent property of the serum is gorgeous and reflects the light to enhance your new glow. I only need to use it about once a week and it lasts for about 36 uses. That's nine months of product! What I generally do when a customer is hesitant to purchase a product due to price is to offer an "introductory" discount of some kind.


----------



## Denicelpz (Jan 4, 2007)

Hi guys just wanted to let you guys know about this MK Microderm I used it a few times and LOVE it.I never thought it would work i thought it was all hype but is not its really good.Forget scrubs and peels this is the best.



It rocks and trust me iv tried alot alot of products.


----------



## jeansguyokc (Jan 4, 2007)

I must say it is nice to hear good things about MK. We haven't been around 44 yrs for nothing. MK spends millions of dollars each year on improving their skin care line, and believe me you all ain't seen nothing yet. I love the microderm. As for Step 2, personally my face just feels better after I use it. It feels like it calms my skin down after scrubbing it and when I don't use it my face is red for awhile afterwards, but I guess you wouldn't have to use it if you didn't want to.

Be sure to check out the new Nourishine Lip Glosses. They are awsome.


----------



## jessimau (Jan 5, 2007)

I'm sorry to be a downer on this thread, but I figured I should give my input. The MK microdermabrasion set TOTALLY irritated my face. The side I used it on became puffy and irritated where I'd used the products. This was when I was considering joining MK and the reps didn't believe me when I said it irritated my skin...this was in the testing stages, too! I can use other scrubs no problem, though, even the Philosophy Microdelivery Peel.


----------



## jeansguyokc (Jan 5, 2007)

Sorry, not everybody can wear everything.


----------



## Love Make Up (Apr 17, 2011)

I LOVE THE MICRODERMABRASION!  I have used this particular product for about what 2 years now?  It's hard to remember.  I've used the Neutrogena brand and it just wasn't as good.  What's really terrific - you need so little that the set lasts forever!  I used it on my husband here about 2 weeks ago - he didn't say much at first, but when he woke up the next morning he was even surprised.  He said "If you ever want to use that again on me I wouldn't object!"  Riot.

If you want samples I can get you some.  Let me know.


----------



## Love Make Up (Apr 17, 2011)

If it's on ebay then it's more than likely old product.  Probably someone tried the business and then quite.  Just word for you. 

As far as the 2 steps - yes it is worth getting the 2 steps.  The good thing this product goes along way!  You needn't use much to get your micro on.  Little silliness for you.

As I thought prior to using MK - I thought that using all the products was just a way for them to sell more.  Now that I truly know different - it really is met to work together.  I tried the foundation one time without getting anything else - it looked terrible.  But think about it - no matter what products you buy, they are all made to work together.

I look at is this way I can replace my clothes every year and in 15 years I won't own the same things.  But I will have the same skin - so take care of it.  I'm close to 40 now and am so glad I took care of my skin.  Others my age around me that didn't take care of there skin - yeah you can tell!

Any more questions let me know.  Remember MK gives you a 100% guarantee on what you buy.  Which is another feature I like -  can't do that with anything at the store.


----------



## Love Make Up (Apr 17, 2011)

They do still carry the mask.  It's now in the older style of facial care - so if someone looks at you confussed tell them it's in the gentle cleanser line - not the anti aging.


----------

